# RA tenant cant pay her "top up" rent of €110



## superfan (18 May 2013)

Is anyone else having problems with tennants crying poverty that they can't afford to pay their portion of the rent?

My tenant is supposed to pay €110 per month on top of the cheque she receives but she hasn't done it for some time now, she asked me a while ago to take what she owes me out of her deposit so I agreed but soon enough she's going to owe me money again.

A friend of mine is having similar problems with his tennant.

If I got in touch with the CWO would he/she have a word with her about it, is there anything really they can do?

I'd prefer not to have to go through the hassle of finding a new tennant but obviously if I have to I will.


----------



## JohnJay (18 May 2013)

Just be careful. You will end up with no deposit from this tennant and leaves you wide open to other problems. This happened me once with a sub-tennant. I ended up with a bill from the landlord when she (and I) discovered he had damaged something and had no way of paying for it.


----------



## gipimann (18 May 2013)

If a tenant wasn't in receipt of Rent Supplement and wasn't paying their rent, what would a landlord do?   The same should apply to a tenant receiving Rent Supplement.


----------



## emeralds (18 May 2013)

What is the maximum rent allowance ceiling for your area?


----------



## superfan (18 May 2013)

gipimann said:


> If a tenant wasn't in receipt of Rent Supplement and wasn't paying their rent, what would a landlord do?   The same should apply to a tenant receiving Rent Supplement.


See that's the thing, most of the rent is getting paid, just not the full amount. 

If someone was paying me in cash and said they couldn't afford the full amount I'd do my best to facilitate them within reason.

Emeralds, not sure what the maximum is but i/she gets €710 per month. 3 bed house in Dublin 11, she has 1 child.


----------



## shesells (18 May 2013)

Something about this isn't kosher. The biggest unit a family/person with one child would get RA for is a 2 bed. She would be considered to be over-accommodated in a 3 bed.

Also how much is the rent according to her lease? Did you sign a lease for less than what you're charging? €110 sounds like more than the normal top up for a RA tenant?


----------



## superfan (19 May 2013)

Defo a 3 bed house.
Rent is €840 per month.


----------



## ajapale (19 May 2013)

Title changed from rent allowance tennants crying poverty? to   RA tenant cant pay her top up rent of €110


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 May 2013)

Tenant can't afford it. Simple as. If you reduce the rent the RA reduces. 

If they are really good tenant you might consider the lack of hassle worth it. If your sure you can get the full rent privately, then that's the route to take.


----------



## superfan (19 May 2013)

If I was to make the cwo aware of the fact that she "can't afford" the rent would they stop the payment?


----------



## Dermot (19 May 2013)

My understanding of the rent allowance is that no matter what the rent is the Tenant has to make a contribution of €110 per month even if you halved the rental rate on the contract with social welfare the €110 contribution has still to be made by the Tenant.  It is looking like you have to make a decision about getting the Tenant out legally or taking the rent allowance.  Are you getting the rent allowance paid directly into your account?. If not I can see some of that being withheld if you allow the €110 to go.  
You need to deal with this situation immediately and correctly.


----------

